

Do I need machine learning for “this”? - ycvinedi

and &quot;this&quot; being a mobile app that users use to interact with one another through an AWS hosted back-end. The back-end learns the user&#x27;s behavior over time to do something meaningful. They key here is that the learning takes place only based on individual&#x27;s usage patterns as opposed to usage by the masses.<p>Is machine learning suitable for this problem? If yes, then what are some basic techniques I need to understand? If not, then what is type of algorithms I need to model user behavior? Any help for this newbie?
======
AznHisoka
What you described is the definition of machine learning. You still haven't
told us what "this" really is.

~~~
ddorian43
I think you to sign and NDA for that..

------
fundamental
Well, you've said that "The back-end learns", so based upon that, this
involves machines and 'learning', so yes. You might want to describe the
problem domain some more if you want anything meaningful in response to this
post.

------
jasneet
Yes, this would require machine learning (also, natural language processing,
if you will be using the text data for learning purposes). The techniques that
you need to understand depend on the problem that you are trying to solve.

------
achompas
The answer really depends on the "something meaningful" performed by the app.

